# Chinese ebike



## CXRAndy (6 May 2021)

Bike is ready to ship


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 May 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> Bike is ready to ship
> 
> View attachment 587389


That looks great. Fat tyres, disk brakes, a rack and a kick stand. Is that a teeny tiny mudguard on the front?
When are you hoping / expecting delivery?


----------



## CXRAndy (6 May 2021)

A few weeks hoping. Yes tiny mudguard on front


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 May 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> A few weeks hoping. Yes tiny mudguard on front


Red and Black, my favourite colour combination and scientifically proven to be faster than any other. 😁


----------



## Drago (6 May 2021)

It certainly looks the part.


----------



## CXRAndy (6 May 2021)

Drago said:


> It certainly looks the part.


Hope so, waited 120 days for it


----------



## steveindenmark (6 May 2021)

Are you buying it through a dealer?


----------



## CXRAndy (6 May 2021)

No, direct from manufacturer


----------



## Blue Hills (6 May 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> No, direct from manufacturer


mm - what if there are any problems?


----------



## CXRAndy (6 May 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> mm - what if there are any problems?



I can fix most things. 

Their customer service does try and sort major problems from what other owner have said.

Besides it was a risk I was happy to take.


----------



## sleuthey (6 May 2021)

Who manufactures them please?


----------



## fossyant (6 May 2021)

Genuine Rockshox ? The front guards are just there to protect the stantions and also to reduce mud into your eyes - that's it, flings everywhere else, but they do what they need to. Now which trail centre are you rocketing round with a wicker basket on the back !


----------



## CXRAndy (6 May 2021)

sleuthey said:


> Who manufactures them please?


Frey


----------



## sleuthey (6 May 2021)

Thanks I’ll have a look at them


----------



## Drago (6 May 2021)

All compliance plated and UK legal?

Could be an ideal all terrain, go anywhere, any purpose daily transport/utility machine. A kind of Range Rover among ebikes.


----------



## Ridgeway (6 May 2021)

That looks like a lot of import duty, but worth it


----------



## Jenkins (6 May 2021)

Ridgeway said:


> That looks like a lot of import duty, but worth it


Not just Customs Duty (14%), but anything up to 70% anti-dumping duty + VAT on top of the purchase price - I can't see Frey on any of the Annexes, so this will be liable to 62.1% ADD.

https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...-originating-in-the-peoples-republic-of-china

I hope the OP's factored this into the price as there's been quite a few personal imports abandoned once they get here when the importer is presented with the bill for the additional duties & warehouse handling fees bafore the bike is Customs cleared.


----------



## steveindenmark (7 May 2021)

I bought a cheap Chinese electric bike about 8 years ago. I used it for 4 years and then sold it to a mate. He is still riding it with the original battery. It is worth a punt as long as you dont spend an arm and a leg on it.


----------



## CXRAndy (7 May 2021)

I'm sure it will be fine and dandy


----------



## Ridgeway (7 May 2021)

Frey are defiantly not a cheap Chinese bike. There's quite a few on the road here as we have a Swiss importer, sort of Frey direct and with 1000w/160nm Bafang drive systems they get excellent reviews, here they are about £3k. I believe Frey have been manufacturing for a different European brand for some years earlier, maybe Flyer or Stromer, not sure.

Back to the fine and dandy.... i reckon it will be for sure, just a very powerful and fast version

Pics once it arrives please.


----------



## Drago (7 May 2021)

Is 1000W legal for an ebike over there Ridgeway?


----------



## Pale Rider (7 May 2021)

Schwalbe Super Moto X balloons will sit on there a treat if you want something with a less aggressive tread.

https://www.chainreactioncycles.com...DiUdnRnrOkNE08FVZosaAow8EALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## CXRAndy (7 May 2021)

Its coming with 2.8" Super moto X. I've got a pair of 2.5" Schwalbe G Ones Ones tubeless to fit


----------



## mjd1988 (7 May 2021)

That is a beautiful machine


----------



## Pale Rider (7 May 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> Its coming with 2.8" Super moto X. I've got a pair of 2.5" Schwalbe G Ones Ones tubeless to fit



The 2.4" Motos on my Riese and Muller Charger look a fair size, probably as big as the tyres on my Raleigh moped from the early 70s.

Decent enough tyres which I have tubeless.

I'm not sure the G Ones will give you much of an improvement.


----------



## CXRAndy (7 May 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> The 2.4" Motos on my Riese and Muller Charger look a fair size, probably as big as the tyres on my Raleigh moped from the early 70s.
> 
> Decent enough tyres which I have tubeless.
> 
> I'm not sure the G Ones will give you much of an improvement.


The Super M X are pretty heavy. I'll try them out for ride quality and grip. My G Ones were extremely cheap, so have 2 pairs ready in the future.


----------



## Pale Rider (7 May 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> The Super M X are pretty heavy. I'll try them out for ride quality and grip. My G Ones were extremely cheap, so have 2 pairs ready in the future.



My Super Motos are not the most puncture resistant, which is the main reason I went for tubeless.

G Ones seem well liked, the Motos wont last forever, so I'm sure yours will come in one way or another.


----------



## Ridgeway (7 May 2021)

Drago said:


> Is 1000W legal for an ebike over there Ridgeway?



yes if it’s limited to 25kmh, otherwise it can be up to 45kmh but then needs a reg plate, tax and insurance plus a certain grade of lid to be worn, above 45 and it’s a motorbike


----------



## Drago (7 May 2021)

Ah, so can have 4 times the grunt that we are allowed, but the same cut off speed? Should be good for fatties or utility useage.


----------



## Pale Rider (8 May 2021)

A handful of people have registered 28mph/45kph Speed Pedelecs in the UK, but it makes very little sense.

You can then only use the bike where a motor vehicle can go, and a petrol moped would be much faster, have far superior range, and be much cheaper and safer.


----------



## Drago (8 May 2021)

And you need a helluva battery capacity to make it useable with assist at those speeds.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 May 2021)

Drago said:


> And you need a helluva battery capacity to make it useable with assist at those speeds.


A solved problem. That rack is sturdy enough to mount a small Honda generator.


----------



## CXRAndy (11 May 2021)

Bike is being disassembled for transportation after testing pass. 

There is no superfast delivery method, even flying because batteries arrive later due to 'hazmat' regulations.

Silk rail link to UK is chosen option.


----------



## CXRAndy (12 May 2021)

Drago said:


> And you need a helluva battery capacity to make it useable with assist at those speeds.



840Whr and I've ordered two of them


----------



## Pale Rider (14 May 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> 840Whr and I've ordered two of them



Carrying the spare may not be easy.

The integrated-style batteries tend to be longer and narrower, so yours may poke out of the top of even a large pannier.

I wonder what range you will get.

Still not much if you use full power, but I doubt you would want to do that.

Try as I might, I can't get a lot more than 40 miles out of a 500wh Bosch battery, which means a 100 mile ride needs three - 1,500wh with some to spare at the end.

You have 1,680wh to play with.

Even turned down, I reckon your motor will use a bit more power than a Bosch bike, so I'm going to predict a range of about 100 miles.


----------



## CXRAndy (14 May 2021)

That is a concern, but had ideas (fabrication) of making a holder when I want to try for long rides.

I've got a programming cable with my order. Quite a few owners say the lowest torque assist is too much and have dialled back the first 3 levels. I'll will most likely do this too.


----------



## Pale Rider (14 May 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> Quite a few owners say the lowest torque assist is too much and have dialled back the first 3 levels. I'll will most likely do this too.



Could be a wise move.

I've heard of a few owners who had a previous model 750w Bafang crank motor which proved to be 'too powerful' for general trekkingMTB use.

It may be great fun doing donuts and pulling wheelies in the car park, but that soon palls.

Lowering the first few levels should sort that, but still leave you with plenty of grunt on tap when required.


----------



## CXRAndy (22 May 2021)

My bike is either in or about to arrive in Mongolia!

Tracking hasn't become active yet, but shipping agent confirmed direct transport from factory


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 May 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> My bike is either in or about to arrive in Mongolia!
> 
> Tracking hasn't become active yet, but shipping agent confirmed direct transport from factory
> 
> View attachment 589933


Perhaps one of the employees is riding it over, toolkit at the ready to sort out any initial hiccups. Prepare for a knock at the door and the rider to take you through the features before saying “ sign here “ and disappearing into the sunset…


----------

